# The OFFICIAL Newest Super Mario Bros Wii



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Recruitment for Newest Team

Leaders:
Nentindo (on RVLuiton Forum)

P.S:Anybody going to reply?


----------



## pepxl (Sep 19, 2010)

?? what happened to Newer SMBW

Was it ever finished


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sigh, well, there's this guy, I don't know whether he's a troll or just someone that doesn't understand what you say to him...
At first, he was going around posting polls about powerups and enemies we would have to put into Newer (suggesting that, he has control over our team or something)...and now decided he'd start his own project!

He's been banned from Rvlution, and now moved here.
:/

Newer is still being developed - look at post 2.


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Recruitment for Newest Team-Updated

I've got one person in my team, and I need more. If you would like to join, post in this thread or private message me.


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Leaders:
Nentindo (on RVLution forum)

P.S Anybody going to reply?


----------



## Raiser (Sep 19, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't know how to create power-ups.


Quoted himself.
A project manager that doesn't know jack shit?

Give up now and stop trolling.
Just support Newer.

EDIT: Why the hell did you make another account? What's that make now.. three?


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

i'm confused.....
has dequan now changed his name to rafy?

I guess at this rate we'll never see a properly finished new super mario bros hack.
Its a shame as i was looking forward to the 'newer' project the most(alongside super mario land collection)
it looked like it had some well thought out level design.
i think i've seen about 100 different projects and not a single one finished, 
why can't you all just learn to get along......

has newer been changed to newest now? or is this just dequan messing about?
the newer team hasn't had any updates for so long i was guessing the project was scrapped.


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Rafy is Dequan's brother.


----------



## terminal_illness (Sep 19, 2010)

support newer! we dont need a million unfinished mario hacks...


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

It's finished! It's on YouTube but I need more levels!


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

rafy said:
			
		

> Rafy is Dequan's brother.
> 
> so there's two of you now.
> i say go for it,
> ...



wicked, thanks
i love to play mario games on youtube


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

I've got ideas.

New Worlds
New Levels
New Music
10 Worlds
More Levels in Worlds.
New Power-Ups


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

rafy said:
			
		

> I've got ideas.
> 
> New Worlds
> New Levels
> ...



sounds great, much better than newer.
I'm amazed that you only began recruiting this morning and its already finished.
that's what i call dedication.

Please tell us about these new power up ideas, i hope there as good as you brothers ideas. if so we have a winner on our hands.


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Haven't finished yet.

We need Level Designers.

I need Level Designers to Design Levels and Screenshot them to me. If anyone would like to be a Level Designer, please post in this thread or private message me.


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

i have great ideas for enemies and power-ups can i join the team please, 
these ideas might seem familiar but i promise you that they are all my own and will all be fantastic.

New Enemies:

Kab- Omb ( Best New Enemy)
Bully
Splunkin
Unused Missile Bullet Bills
Whomps

New Power- Ups 

Shield Mario (Best Power Up)
Boomerang Mario (Worst Power Up)
Poison Mario
Electric Mario

please let me join your new team.
P.S:Anybody going to reply?


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Go to: View Topic-Power-Ups ideas for the next 2D/3D Mario-Know Your Mushroom and you can see all the possible power-up candidates there.

I'll let you join my Newest Team.
What are you want to do in this Newest project?


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

rafy said:
			
		

> Go to: View Topic-Power-Ups ideas for the next 2D/3D Mario-Know Your Mushroom and you can see all the possible power-up candidates there.
> 
> I'll let you join my Newest Team.
> What are you want to do in this Newest project?



i want to design levels and make power-ups.
i can make levels for you and then take screenshots of them to send to you. that way we can make a great game.
i've already started a logo for the new game, what do you think? i think its great, will dequan like it, i hope he approves it.



i just need to change newer to newest and we have a a new logo and new game, i hope dequan and rafy like this, can i join the team?


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

You are already in the Newest team.
Get started with the levels and the power-ups! (and a voting contest to see which power-up goes through to Newest Super Mario Bros Wii.


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Use Reggie! To do your Level Designs.


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

lets start voting for the new power ups, i have designed all the levels and will send you screenshots soon.
can you get, your brother, dequan to create a gbatemps account and start posting in this topic please, thanks.

Vote for
Shield Mario
Bommerang Mario
Poison Mario
Electric Mario

One power up will be new to the game.

Start voting now!


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll decide which levels will go to Newest Super Mario Bros. Wii 

I need somebody else to join my Newest Team.


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

i've designed all the levels, here's a preview of level 1,
i made a hole so you have to jump and i also re used a cloud as a bush to save us time, i doubt anyone will notice though


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

I said Use Reggie! to design your levels!


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

who's reggie?


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Reggie is not a human.It is a level editor for Newest Super Mario Bros Wii.So do your level again in Reggie Level Editor.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 19, 2010)

rafy said:
			
		

> Reggie is not a human.It is a level editor for Newest Super Mario Bros Wii.So do your level again in Reggie Level Editor.



I thought it looked fine... holes you have to jump aren't very commonplace...


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Do you have an SD Card for Reggie Level Editor?


----------



## SFenton (Sep 19, 2010)

It's a mystery!


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

i have reggie with me and all the levels are finished, please see below and get dequan to approve this level.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Do you know how to get Reggie Level Editor? If you don't go on YouTube to see Yoshiller2 getting Reggie Level Editor.
Domakeasay, private message SFenton to get him on the Newest Team


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

I need more Power-up boxes, coins and enemies.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't find Reggie, Reggie finds me.


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

SFenton, you're on the Newest Team.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 19, 2010)

Am I?  Or do you just think I am?


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes, because I'm giving domakeasay too much work.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 19, 2010)

Nah, his course he made should fill the whole game.  Seriously.

IT HAS A HOLE.


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

The level domakeasay made needs Power-up boxes, coins and enemies!


----------



## SFenton (Sep 19, 2010)

IT HAS A HOLE.


----------



## Memino (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey I'm interested in joining your team. I made a new power up fart Mario, a cloud of fart encapsulates Mario knocking enemies temporarily unconscious. Tell me what you think.


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

What about Poison Mario, a power-up which turns enemies green.

Memino, you're in my Newest team.

Do you want to create Power-ups along with domakesay?


----------



## SFenton (Sep 19, 2010)

Let's make this thread about puppies.


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

No puppies, It's a Newest Super Mario Bros Wii Thread here!
Ideas for Power-Ups:
Sheild Mario
Boomerang Mario 
Poison Mario
Electric Mario 
Turbo Mario

Vote NOW!


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

i have added coins and enemies and boxes.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i don't mind having more work to do, its actually very easy for me


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Make a level full of Mega Goombas, Grand Goombas, Goombas, Paragoombas and Microgoombas and Koopa Troopas and Koopa Paratroopas and call the level name Goomba/Koopa Valley.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 19, 2010)

I like dachsunds.


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

No daschands on this thread! You go to this thread and talk about Mario Projects!


----------



## Memino (Sep 19, 2010)

How about adding a political twist and including the b.p. oil spil in one of the water levels. This also brings about a new undead zombie fish enemy hell bent on revenge on the evil CEO Mario.


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Zombie fish already taken by Fishbones (Screenshot a picture of Fishbones)

I need an underwater level.


----------



## Memino (Sep 19, 2010)

No fishbones is a skeleton fish skeleton=zombie?


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

here is a sneak preview for one of the world map's




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i already designed a level like Goomba/Koopa Valley, it was level 6-3 - part of the mountain world.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SFenton (Sep 19, 2010)

What about Retrievers?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 19, 2010)

I know a LOT more fitting section for these kinds of threads.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm wearing some pretty cool threads right now, thanks!


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Goomba Valley is World 5-3


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

i actually think a dachsunds level will be good, we have to please the fans.
it is world 4-3 dog/cat world





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

rafy.....
why did this thread get moved, i think some forum members are not taking out project seriously. i thought we had some great ideas.


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry, No dogs nor cats on Mario Games.
World 4: Freezeflame Volanco

Go and make me some Freezeflame Levels


----------



## SFenton (Sep 19, 2010)

We'll also need a poodle level.  Who here likes poodles?


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Haven't I told you Listen to my instructions! I'm the boss of Newest Super Mario Bros Wii.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 19, 2010)

@Thread opener

No need to make reports, after all this is the


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

why has this been moved to the edge of the forum.
rafy i'm afraid i am beginning to doubt that you are taking this project seriously.
i can't see how we are to continue working on this project and gather new team members if the topic is hidden away from the wii section.
i am starting to think i should begin my own project without you rafy, 
you have not been putting much input into this project, i would like to see some of your own level designs.
either set up a new place for the project elsewhere or we can no longer work together unless i see some real effort.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 19, 2010)

How dare you talk to a project admin like that, rafy.  With all the work domakesay and I have contributed, I think I speak for both of us when I say that your dog-discriminative, lazy habits have led us to kick you off the team.


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

SFenton said:
			
		

> How dare you talk to a project admin like that, rafy.  With all the work domakesay and I have contributed, I think I speak for both of us when I say that your dog-discriminative, lazy habits have led us to kick you off the team.



i agree fenton
sorry rafy but newest super mario bros will have to continue without you unless you agree to listen to the fans, they pleaded for a dog level and we gave it to them, what kind of mario game were you thinking of making anyway, not one i would want to play thats for sure.
we need to see some love on here rafy, and i'd like to here what your brother dequan thinks about a dog/cat world , i'm sure he would approve of the idea.


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

We'll see about the dog/cat world. They act like Wigglers.


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

How about a dog/cat freezeflame volanco world?


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

sounds good to me rafy, glad to see you come to your senses.
maybe a line of dogs holding on to each others tails could act like a wiggler, they bark when angry and throw bones at you.
or maybe like poochy from yoshi's island though much better as he was a little rubbish


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

What about the cats?
The cats, if jumped will turn to a dog and jumped on twice, they got angry.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

Is this thread really needed?


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

rafy said:
			
		

> What about the cats?
> The cats, if jumped will turn to a dog and jumped on twice, they got angry.



great idea, i doubt anyone will be able to come with a better idea than that.....
the 'newer' team won't know what hit them when they play this superior game.

you need to get more team members though, i suggest starting new topics on other forums to attract new team members, maybe even post a new topic on newer super mario brothers team forum.


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes it is needed for Newest Super Mario Bros. Wii


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey, you check out the new thread in wii hacking


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

good one rafy, but where is the new forum, we need a home and new members


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

the new forum is under forum topics.


----------



## Mrkinator (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll join, just tell me what to do.


----------



## rafy (Sep 19, 2010)

come on, what are you waiting for? follow me.


----------



## Mrkinator (Sep 19, 2010)

rafy said:
			
		

> come on, what are you waiting for? follow me.


...do you have any candy in your van?

Edit: they closed the other thread, and I think rafy is partially to blame.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 19, 2010)

This is now the OFFICIAL Newest Super Mario Bros Wii THREAD!!


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 19, 2010)

Raulpica, seriously, just ban the guy. It's an obvious troll - we banned him from rvlution already. You'll close one of his threads, he will create 3 new ones.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 19, 2010)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> Raulpica, seriously, just ban the guy. It's an obious troll - we banned him from rvlution already. You'll close one of his threads, he will create 3 new ones.


We're still currently discussing about the matter.

Obviously, if he's going to open another thread, I'm gonna suspend him for a few days.


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

rafy, look what you've gone done....
they are after you now..
its clear that your visionary mind is not appreciated here.
stop opening new threads here and build a home for your great game elsewhere.


----------



## prowler (Sep 19, 2010)

You mean this isn't real?



Spoiler


----------



## Mrkinator (Sep 19, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> This is now the OFFICIAL Newest Super Mario Bros Wii THREAD!!


This is too legit to quit, thanks broseph ^.^

But I agree with skawo, I think he's had his lulz.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 19, 2010)

I also like labradors, rafy.  I hope you agree.


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

I demand ferrets! Dogs and cats get all the love!

They can act like awesome and when you jump on them, they poop rainbows so you can get across holes


----------



## SFenton (Sep 19, 2010)

Pit bulls are nice, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Mrkinator (Sep 19, 2010)

Devs can join #Newest on EFnet. No n00bs plz.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 19, 2010)

N00bz aren't welcome.  We facilitate all types of troll though!


----------



## Mrkinator (Sep 19, 2010)

SFenton said:
			
		

> N00bz aren't welcome.  We facilitate all types of troll though!


Yeap, we need all the help we can get from the devs that are signed up.

Please join its so lonely in here.


----------



## terminal_illness (Sep 19, 2010)

this is the funniest most amusing thread ive read in along time...

lol


----------



## domakesay (Sep 19, 2010)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Devs can join #Newest on EFnet. No n00bs plz.



how, who, where, and why, whats going on .
where is this new home of ours. please send me a message mrkinator. 
and rafy..... get back here. we need to get cracking on the special world
a project leader like yourself should not disappear when there's work to be done.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 19, 2010)

You're an admin, you're welcome to join us... rafy too, but if ONE LICK OF DOG-HATING COMES OUT, I'll give him the boot.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## raulpica (Sep 20, 2010)

Onoes, your admin got banned


----------



## domakesay (Sep 20, 2010)

great, you suspended the best thing about gbatemp........
he was an idiot for creating so many new topics but this site needed him, 
maybe he just didn't understand. or maybe we just don't understand him.
i can't believe i have to wait seven whole days for this project to get going again.
so so sad.....


----------



## SFenton (Sep 20, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Onoes, your admin got banned



We'll need a replacement ASAP.  Fortunately, this appears like Abrams' Star Trek, in which I shall now take command of the project.  

domakesay, let's set phasers to stun.


----------



## domakesay (Sep 20, 2010)

set a direct course for rafy...
open up all communications we still have left.
i want that man hunted down, creating a new account and posting a new topic elsewhere on another site. and within the next 24hrs.
shouldn't be too much trouble, find that man.....
we can then transfer the project back onto gbatemp once his jail time is up.
set phasers to shun.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 20, 2010)

Godspeed.


----------



## monkat (Sep 21, 2010)

This was my favorite thread ever. Then Rafy got banned.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 21, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> This was my favorite thread ever. Then Rafy got banned.



He's on vacation for a week.  Right now we're going into deep space.  Saddle up or stay hidden in the luggage compartment.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 21, 2010)

SFenton said:
			
		

> He's on vacation for a week.  Right now we're going into deep space.  Saddle up or stay hidden in the luggage compartment.



I'm afraid you're mistaken.
You see, his vacation has become somewhat...extended.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> SFenton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is why we don't let people onto the project, devs.  THIS IS WHY.  

RAFY QUIT ON US.  Thanks for informing me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess we're going to be fighting aliens on our own, domakesay.


----------



## domakesay (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm afraid you're mistaken.
You see, his vacation has become somewhat...extended.
[/quote]

i think the least you could do is clarify.....
so what.......14 days, a month.....please god no longer than a month.
i have a feeling he might be returning to us sooner than you'd like but you should let everyone else know how long we have to wait until his official return.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 21, 2010)

Your admin flew away, because this project became bigger than him, thanks to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Poor poor boss of Newest


----------



## SFenton (Sep 21, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Your admin flew away, because this project became bigger than him, thanks to you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU KNEW HE WAS GEESE AND DIDN'T TELL US?

>_>


----------



## nightstah (Sep 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I'm afraid you're mistaken.
> You see, his vacation has become somewhat...extended.



Excellent.  He's visited us over on ... and has had the same offer extended to him... repeatedly.

nightstah
/mod


----------



## raulpica (Sep 21, 2010)

You could offer him the same treatment we gave him here!


----------



## SFenton (Sep 21, 2010)

Ah, psychotherapy and electroshock treatment.  Best way to do it, only way to do it, I say!


----------



## pafy (Sep 21, 2010)

Recruitment for Newest Team.

special world.

galaxy world
star world
power world
super fast world
cat/dog world

One world up will be new to the game.

Start voting now!


----------



## pafy (Sep 21, 2010)

join the NEWEST SUPER MARIO BROS WII TEAM- 100 Members within 1 week and COUNTING!

i help work on new game, no rafy

domakesay
sfenton
memino
raulpica
mrkinator
uzumakijl
monkat
nightstah

use reggie and post levles

We need new music - pafy

New Enemies - nightstah, uzumakijl


More Yoshi Levels - raulpica, monkat

New Worlds -  sfenton, memino

New Power-Ups  - domakesay, mrkinator


----------



## nightstah (Sep 21, 2010)

pafy said:
			
		

> New Enemies - nightstah, uzumakijl



LOL, I think you got the list backwards rafy.  I'm sure the long list is folks who aren't appreciative and the short list is for those below 9 years old.  Good luck on your newest account, we'll be watching for you on that "other" site.

nightstah


----------



## SFenton (Sep 21, 2010)

Excuse me, I'm the leader of this rebel squad, you can't just tell me what to do.


----------



## pafy (Sep 21, 2010)

SFenton said:
			
		

> Excuse me, I'm the leader of this rebel squad, you can't just tell me what to do.



SFenton you are leader of rebel squad 
game worlds and levels.
make power-ups too


----------



## SFenton (Sep 22, 2010)

pafy said:
			
		

> SFenton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bullshit, I do what I want.  Go make me coffee.


----------



## terminal_illness (Sep 22, 2010)

lmao


----------



## monkat (Sep 22, 2010)

pafy said:
			
		

> More Yoshi Levels - raulpica, monkat








How's that? I worked really hard and added a hole!

A fucking hole!

Also I don't think Raulpica is being very supportive with my creative processes. He hasn't made a yoshi level at all - or even a hole!


----------



## SFenton (Sep 22, 2010)

I brought doughnuts for everybody who does their share of work.

I've eaten two, there's 11 left.


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 23, 2010)

Monkat, THAT IS FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!! YOU ADDED A FREAKING HOLE!!!!!!!!!!!! im waiting for your nsmbwii hack =D


----------



## SFenton (Sep 23, 2010)

These doughnuts have holes.  If you love holes, you'll love these doughnuts.


----------



## injected11 (Sep 23, 2010)

I was playtesting and the hole pwnt me. Good hole design.


----------



## monkat (Sep 23, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> I was playtesting and the hole pwnt me. Good hole design.



Thanks! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## raulpica (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry monkat, but with a project leader like pafy, I can't get myself to work seriously.

I mean, what hack is this, when we don't even have a DINOSAURS level, where giant T-Rex try eating Mario with his Caveman powerup?

Yes, we need a Caveman powerup

pafy, you design it


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2010)

Needs more Dinosaur Chris.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes, we also need Dinosaur Chris

Gaydrian you're in team, you do it


----------



## SFenton (Sep 23, 2010)

I haven't even officially appointed you as a member of the team yet.  

Fangirls.


----------



## pafy (Sep 23, 2010)

rauplica you are in charge of dinosaur level 7-3  volcano-freeze world

caveman power-up is not in mario game.
already have boomerang mario.
i am leader of project and not coffee maker.

sfenton we need new level designs.
domakesay need more power-ups and map

gaydrian make galaxy world
new power up space mario with rocket pack


----------



## domakesay (Sep 23, 2010)

pafy......
white and two sugars please.


----------



## SFenton (Sep 23, 2010)

pafy said:
			
		

> rauplica you are in charge of dinosaur level 7-3  volcano-freeze world
> 
> caveman power-up is not in mario game.
> already have boomerang mario.
> ...



Bullshit, get your arse back in the kitchen and make me coffee just the way I like it.  And some for the moderators, too!  Sheesh, can you ever be productive?  I swear you're just the whiny bitch of the team.

In fact... you're OFF THE TEAM.  You haven't contributed ANYTHING.  Go make your own damn team.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok, I'll open now a thread for EVEN MORE NEWEST SUPER MARIO BROS WII

We'll have lots of new power ups like Caveman Mario and Supercow Mario
And also a Slime Level

domakesay you should come into my team

We already have a boxart with new title and caveman mario


----------



## raulpica (Oct 23, 2010)

Done, I locked the other thread


----------



## SFenton (Oct 23, 2010)

You dun goofed, raulpica.  You dun goofed.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2010)

stfu noobs. Shut up and pave way for my super
*
OFFICIAL NEWEST EVER SUPER ULTRA NEO SUPER MARIO BROS WII 3D HD VERSION*

-now in the 3d


----------



## raulpica (Oct 23, 2010)

hey, it's *science*, reading this thread!

pl0x science plz post in this thread

kthx


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 24, 2010)

I made a new character!
STICKMAN MARIO!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> I made a new character!
> STICKMAN MARIO!


HAY U CAuNT DO DATTTT U NO IM DOIN OFICIAL NEWEST S MARYO BROS WWIIIII


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 24, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHREALY?! WeLl i MAYKE NEW GAME CALLED VERY NEWer SUPA MAWIO BROS WWIIIII AND IT WILL BE BETTAR THAN YOURZ! WITH WIFI ONLINE 50 PLAYERZ AND WITH R4'S INSIDE IT!


----------



## raulpica (Oct 24, 2010)

ok tails, you work on stickman mario

and tigris, this is Newest Super Mario Bros thread, if you want to make another game, make another thread

SFenton, you help tails on stickman mario, we need more sticks in that mario


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you SFenton I added more sticks in the mario because of your help!


----------



## monkat (Nov 29, 2010)

BUUUUUUUUUUUMP


----------



## raulpica (Nov 29, 2010)

You new on the team, monkat

You do Caveman Mario levels


----------



## monkat (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm not new!

Remember we designed this level together?


----------

